# 8K video - test your PC



## Rivage (Jun 11, 2015)

8K UHD 4320p, 7680×4320 video, filmed by Luke and Marika Neumann.
Filmed on the RED Epic Dragon 6K in Portrait orientation and then stitched together in Adobe After Effects. Some shots simply scaled up by 125% from 6.1K to meet the 7.6K standard.


Be careful and think twice before run. This is serious.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=85&v=sLprVF6d7Ug


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 11, 2015)

So I ran it on an R9 290x at 1080p downscaling fine.

Lulz.  What's the point of this since none of us have 8K monitors? (or are they available yet?)


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 11, 2015)

More like test your internet D:


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2015)

GPU load is around 45% for me playing 8K on a 1440p screen.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 11, 2015)

4k works 8k shows black with music for me using firefox beta


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 11, 2015)

One advantage will be the increased bit rate, youtube conversion is usually crap.


----------



## Rivage (Jun 11, 2015)

need try get source footage. Seems can buy from videographer.

//



Rivage said:


> Filmed on the RED Epic Dragon


wow.
http://www.red.com/store/products/e...ide-ssd-carbon-fiber-and-magnesium-lens-mount






$50,000 camera. Very nice... Just nice... Well, for pro commercial filmmaking product it's may be not the top price, and possible is quite reasonable, but i'm not sure... 
Oh... and it's with no Red or Panavision lens price yet.


Also, to make good company to this crazy monster have RED ROCKET-X video card.

http://www.red.com/store/products/red-rocket-x










...for reasonable $6,750 price.
Never seen this before. This is more tuff and more specific, of course, than Quadro..


----------



## LightningJR (Jun 11, 2015)

It's not smooth. My 670 gets 44% usage when it's not stuttering and about 70% CPU usage, I am not too sure why it's stuttering. It's not buffering on 150mbit fibre op.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 11, 2015)

When playing it I get small stutters every 8 seconds or so. CPU usage is 77% on a 3.8Ghz 4670k, >20% GPU usage.


----------



## xfia (Jun 11, 2015)

isnt driver support only up to 5k for amd nv and intel?


----------



## Rivage (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks like... Doom 3 w/ MX440 @1080p



xfia said:


> isnt driver support only up to 5k for amd nv and intel?


Yes, for consumers highest resolution is 5K, atm.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 11, 2015)

Rivage said:


> View attachment 65638



Nice, but will it fit on my bike helmet like a GoPro?


----------

